# The new Camaro



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

MCSL said:


> 2009 Indy 500 Pace Car
> 
> http://www.indy500.com/photos/2009/02/26/881/2009_Indianapolis_500_Pace_Car_-_2010_Chevrolet_Camaro


YUCK... :thumbdwn:

I like the 67,69,82 and 93 versions way better...


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 Camaro Book

http://www.motorbooks.com/Store/ProductDetails_41892.ncm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Tuned NA Camaro SS

http://www.fastlaneincorporated.com/camaro.asp


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

They are doing a recall to mow,for a starting problum now.....


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I actually think it's a very nice looking car. I saw the owner of a local dealer driving it today, doing about 45-50 in a 25 zone down our local stretch (small town of under 4k people)!


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 Camaro Specs

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/wiki.php?title=Default:CAMARO+WIKI

http://www.gmhightechperformance.com/features/0901gmhtp_2010_chevy_camaro_ss/index.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LS3 V8

http://www.gmhightechperformance.com/tech/0902gmhtp_2010_chevy_camaro_engine_options/index.html

http://www.camarohomepage.com/ls3/index.htm

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/wiki.php?title=Default:LS3+engine+specifications


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

L99 V8

http://www.gmhightechperformance.co..._engine_with_6l80_automatic_transmission.html

http://www.gmhightechperformance.co...options/vvt_system_variable_valve_timing.html

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/wiki.php?title=Default:L99+engine+specifications


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Virtual Camaro Build Process


----------



## junglebrother (May 19, 2009)

some nice pics over  here


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The 2010 Camaro SS has wider rear tires than its competitors. GM engineers made one half-shaft stiffer than the other to minimize wheel hop during launch.

Testing a Camaro SS equipped with a 6-speed automatic yielded a major surprise: it's only one tenth of a second slower than the manual through the quarter mile.

To stretch gas mileage, the auto's L99 V-8 has variable valve timing and cylinder shutdown. The result is 25 highway mpg, an advantage of 1 mpg over the manual LS3.

To make the Camaro SS race track ready, GM engineers included Brembo 4-piston brake calipers and engine/transmission oil coolers.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

A supercharged Camaro SS is going to smoke a Nissan GT-R in rolling-start acceleration. All for the price of a base Corvette.

At the heart of the beast is a supercharger system added atop the LS3 V8 making 6 psi boost combined with a Corsa stainless steel exhaust system and custom engine management calibration from HPE. This upgrade system results in 562 bhp and 557 lb-ft torque.

Hennessey plans to offer up to 500 units for the 2010 model year. Each HPE550 will come with its own unique serial number which will be displayed on a plaque located on the dash and under the hood. Other options available from HPE include: Larger brakes, suspension upgrades, upgraded interiors along with larger wheels and tires.

http://www.hennesseyperformance.com...oThis=Chevrolet+Camaro+(2010)&ActionReq=Where

http://www.lingenfelter.com/engine-...8-cid-ls3-570-hp-tvs2300-supercharger-package

http://www.lingenfelter.com/engine-...8-cid-l99-550-hp-tvs2300-supercharger-package

http://www.slponline.com/

http://www.slponline.com/pdf/2010CamaroLetter.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

¼-mile Acceleration

Supercharged Camaro SS _ 11.7 s @ 121.2 mph

Mercedes SL65 AMG _ 11.8 s @ 121.6 mph

Nissan GT-R _ 11.8 s @ 116.5 mph

Ferrari F430 _ 12.0 s @ 119.6 mph


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't care how fast it is, 3900 lbs is completely ridiculous and I would never buy one for that reason alone :thumbdwn: :tsk:

in the end it's still just a drag car and NC state tree ornament


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> ...in the end it's still just a drag car and NC state tree ornament


I haven't driven one yet, but according to Car & Driver, this Camaro handles and stops very well. If only my wife doesn't hate the car, I would buy one.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

TeamM3 said:


> I don't care how fast it is, 3900 lbs is completely ridiculous and I would never buy one for that reason alone :thumbdwn: :tsk:
> 
> in the end it's still just a drag car and NC state tree ornament


3900 is BEFORE you rip out the interior and a/c and stereo


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Does MCSL work for GM?


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> I don't care how fast it is, 3900 lbs is completely ridiculous and I would never buy one for that reason alone :thumbdwn: :tsk:
> 
> in the end it's still just a drag car and NC state tree ornament


Whats the matter Tm3...are you afraid a POS GM car will wipe your snotty nose?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

ed325i said:


> I haven't driven one yet, but according to Car & Driver, this Camaro handles and stops very well.


Sure, for a 3900# car that has 245 front tires 



MMMM_ERT said:


> Whats the matter Tm3...are you afraid a POS GM car will wipe your snotty nose?


I'd be happier if it wiped your poopy attitude clean


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> I'd be happier if it wiped your poopy attitude clean


I hit the mark didn't I?


----------



## dlmpsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Vehicle weight has been going up to meet safety standards. Most cars weigh over 3,000lbs. with many approaching two tons. Love it or hate it, for the price and performance it's a good buy. There's something about the rumble of an American V-8 that warms the heart....


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

TeamM3 said:


> I'd be happier if it wiped your poopy attitude clean


Why the personal attack? I think MMMM_ert should report you. :tsk:


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I hit the mark didn't I?


Use that report button!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

GBimmer said:


> Use that report button!


I hope he does, when they see his own comment they'll lose sight of mine ...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I hit the mark didn't I?


you remind me of that Jim Carey movie where the character beats himself up .... :rofl:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

GBimmer said:


> Why the personal attack? I think MMMM_ert should report you. :tsk:


I'm not a skoolyard pansy...I never report anyone.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

weak



> Several early owners of new 2010 Camaro SS have noticed oddly looking weights on their Brembo Brake calipers. The weights look very similar to the ones put on the inside of your wheel to balance it out. Questions about these weights have circulated through the Camaro forums over the past week and finally General Motors has given an official answer. Basically in a nutshell the weights are present to reduce noise during certain driving conditions.
> 
> John Fitzpatrick, GM's Marketing manager for the new camaro gives the official statement saying "Some early Camaro customers noticed that there are weights on the Camaro SS calipers. With high-performance vehicles like the Camaro SS, minor brake noise is not uncommon. The weights act as a damper to reduce noise in certain driving conditions. This was done after careful evaluation and validation by our engineering team. These weights will only be added to early builds of the Camaro SS."
> 
> GM has remedied the situation on all new SS models being produced with no further issues.


http://www.camaroblog.com/blog/1020278_mysterious-brake-weights-on-camaro-ss-brembo-brakes


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 Camaro Test Drive - Return of The Camaro

http://vimeo.com/4467441


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 Bumblebee Camaro

http://wot.motortrend.com/6545054/w...camaro-in-the-works-dealer-reports/index.html

http://www.transformersmovie.com/


----------



## dlmpsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Those weights are about the cheapest looking fix to solve a problem I have seen.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

MCSL said:


> 2010 Camaro Test Drive - Return of The Camaro
> 
> http://vimeo.com/4467441


Dude, Chevy sucks. Everyone who works for them are idiots. Everyone. :thumbdwn:

do you work for them? :dunno: :eeps:


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

MCSL said:


> L99 V8
> 
> http://www.gmhightechperformance.co..._engine_with_6l80_automatic_transmission.html
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, that engine has pushrods, and two valves per cylinder. Wow Chevy is really committed to the latest technology.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

BLT said:


> Wait a minute, that engine has pushrods, and two valves per cylinder. Wow Chevy is really committed to the latest technology.


It's "retro" douchebag! WTF is wrong with that!





(smilies so people know I'm joking since it's obvious that I have to do that from now on...)


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Ain't you from Kentucky?? I could have sworn I met you at the wedding reception after you married your sister???? LOL


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

GBimmer said:


> It's "retro" douchebag! WTF is wrong with that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pushrod motors are easily modified for huge horsepower gains. :dunno:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Pushrod motors are easily modified for huge horsepower gains. :dunno:


Yuppers...

cheap too


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

BLT said:


> Wait a minute, that engine has pushrods, and two valves per cylinder. Wow Chevy is really committed to the latest technology.


One could "settle" for the direct injection 300 hp engine in the base car if latest technology is important. And even though it is a pushrod engine, offering the Corvette engine in the SS is a pretty good move, IMO. They should have done this many years ago (that is if they didn't--I'm not a Camaro afficionado). Mechanically, I'm kind of impressed with this car. Even the suspension is similar to what's in the E90.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

BLT said:


> Wait a minute, that engine has pushrods, and two valves per cylinder. Wow Chevy is really committed to the latest technology.


And DOHC and 4-valves per cylinder have been around almost a 100 years, so its not exactly new technology either. Compare the Corvette LS7 to the S65 in the new M3, in regards to horsepower, size, weight, efficency and cost. Sure, the specific output is less, but outside of countries that tax per displacement, who cares?


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

6 Brit said:


> Yuppers...
> 
> cheap too


I just love your posts they're so thought provoking!


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

hmr said:


> One could "settle" for the direct injection 300 hp engine in the base car if latest technology is important. And even though it is a pushrod engine, offering the Corvette engine in the SS is a pretty good move, IMO. They should have done this many years ago (that is if they didn't--I'm not a Camaro afficionado). Mechanically, I'm kind of impressed with this car. Even the suspension is similar to what's in the E90.


They've been offering the corvette engine in the Camaro for years...at least since the LT1s.

It's just slightly detuned.

Interestingly...some LS1 Camaros were spanking Corvettes due to greater drivetrain loss through the IRS.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Pushrod motors are easily modified for huge horsepower gains. :dunno:


I know that.

In fact, I know a guy that has a 700 hp N/A, 1,100 hp nitros injected camaro that's street legal (with a 'chute... :eeps Let's just say the ricers don't even try...

My post was just a jab at BLT (that's why I put the disclaimer below it! :thumbup: )


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2009 Indy 500 Pace Car Test Drive


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Curb Weight Data

BMW M3 Coupe M-DCT _ 3700 lb

Camaro SS (manual) _ 3860 lb

Nissan GT-R _ 3900 lb

Camaro SS (auto) _ 3913 lb

Ferrari 599 GTB _ 3953 lb

Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 _ 4060 lb

Mercedes SL65 AMG Black Series _ 4220 lb

http://www.caranddriver.com/buying_guide/bmw/m3/2009_bmw_m3_coupe/2009_bmw_m3_comparison_test

http://www.caranddriver.com/buying_..._nissan_gt_r/2009_nissan_gt_r_comparison_test

http://www.caranddriver.com/buying_...007_ferrari_599gtb_fiorano_road_test/(page)/1

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...lp640_viper_srt10_comparison_test+page-4.html

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...lp640_viper_srt10_comparison_test+page-3.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Tom Henry Racing Camaro SS

http://www.camarohomepage.com/THRSS/default.htm

http://www.tomhenryracing.com/


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

MCSL said:


> Curb Weight Data
> 
> BMW M3 Coupe M-DCT _ 3700 lb
> 
> ...


Yea but aren't some of those cars AWD? The GTR is RWD/AWD, im pretty sure the lambo is AWD.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Oct 24, 2003)

I like the tail lights on the original concept better, which I think were more like the 69 Camaro'ish. The production ones look like the squarish C4 corvette ones and don't really look right. 

The bodykit on the RS version is hideous too, although the AE's look very good, actually they should have included the AE's with all trim levels, they are $50 parts, BFD. A dark grey SS/RS one with black rims could make a nice second car I guess. Let's see how these things do at the track as buyers start putting them through their paces.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Chevrolet Corvette C6 Z06 _ 3180 lb


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

BMW M3

This S65B40 is a naturally aspirated, high revving 4-litre V8 delivers 414 bhp (309 kW; 420 PS) at 8,300 rpm and peak *torque is 400 N·m (295 lb·ft) at 3,900 rpm*


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Lingenfelter Supercharged Camaro SS

http://www.lingenfelter.com/LPEforumfiles/showthread.php?t=110


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Cyber Grey Metallic 2010 Camaro
http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14431

Aqua Blue Metallic 2010 Camaro
http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9958&page=7
http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9958&page=14

Inferno Orange Metallic 2010 Camaro
http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7061

Summit White 2010 Camaro
http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6399


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2009 Indy 500 Pace Car


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Think of the Camaro SS as a 4-seat Corvette.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Rally Yellow ***8220;Bumblebee***8221; 2010 Camaro

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3333149

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23774


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Why would you compare Camro SS to multiple sedans..........I think it would be more appropriate to compare Camro SS to coupes.

In which case the M3 coupe according to Road and Track does quarter mile in 12.7 sec @ 112.4 mph.:thumbup:..........and if you do want to compare it to sedans....... then why not to a low mileage slightly used 06 M5 for $45K that will do quarter mile in 12.4 Sec @ 115.8 ..........or a $52K low mileage used M6 coupe that will do quarter mile in 12.4 @ 118.1.

In fact forget all of this why not just settle for a slightly used Z06 that will smoke pretty much all of the ones listed above or below for $50K.



MCSL said:


> Road&Track ¼-mile Acceleration Data / EPA Highway Fuel Economy
> 
> Camaro SS (manual) _ 13.0 s @ 111.1 mph _ 24 mpg
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

MCSL said:


> Think of the Camaro SS as a 4-seat Corvette.


:rofl:

it's a straight-line muscle car at best


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Jay Leno is impressed by the Camaro SS.

http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video/video_player.shtml?vid=1100101


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Camaro SS with Cold Air Intake & Tune

¼-mile: 12.6 s @ 111.2 mph

http://www.latemodelracecraft.com/home.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

For those who want more power without adding weight: 520+hp NA Camaro SS

http://www.mastmotorsports.com/page...ies&Section=2010 Camaro Track Packages&id=114

http://www.mastmotorsports.com/page...ies&Section=2010 Camaro Track Packages&id=115

http://www.mastmotorsports.com/page...ies&Section=2010 Camaro Track Packages&id=116

http://www.gmhightechperformance.co...10_chevy_camaro_cnc_cylinder_heads/index.html

http://www.detroitspeed.com/productpages/indproduct/drivelineprod/111-220-LS3-416.htm

http://www.detroitspeed.com/productpages/indproduct/drivelineprod/111-120-L99-416.htm


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

MCSL said:


> Jay Leno is impressed by the Camaro SS.
> 
> http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video/video_player.shtml?vid=1100101


Is that a surprise?

I think I'm even starting to like it. 

Are you interested in getting one?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> it's a straight-line muscle car at best


You probably think the CTS-V is a joke too. The G8 handles well enough, and the Camaro is basically a 2-door version of it.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> BMW M3
> 
> This S65B40 is a naturally aspirated, high revving 4-litre V8 delivers 414 bhp (309 kW; 420 PS) at 8,300 rpm and peak *torque is 400 N·m (295 lb·ft) at 3,900 rpm*


And what about the costs between a Camaro SS and a M3? :rofl:

I'm pretty sure if Chevy put more $$ into the camaro they could achieve equal or better numbers than the M3.


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

Kzang said:


> And what about the costs between a Camaro SS and a M3? :rofl:
> 
> I'm pretty sure if Chevy put more $$ into the camaro they could achieve equal or better numbers than the M3.


shh its only 25-30k more then the Camaro thats not much money at all.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

ToyDriver said:


> shh its only 25-30k more then the Camaro thats not much money at all.


That's only, like, what, 4 kias? :dunno:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

TeamM3 said:


> Do you really think this is the direction GM should be pursuing i.e. readily accessible 4000lb, 400 hp cars to the general public?
> 
> 24mpg is hardly fuel efficient either, not bad for what it is...


For those who think the Camaro SS is too fast, check out the V6 Camaro.

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...010_chevrolet_camaro_v_6_short_take_road_test

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/112_0903_2010_chevrolet_camaro_test/v_6_rs_model.html

http://www.corvetteconti.com/photo-gallery/showgallery.php/cat/543


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LLT V6

The LLT is one of the 2009 Ward's 10 Best Engines.

http://wardsauto.com/reports/2009/tenbest/

http://wardsauto.com/reports/2009/tenbest/winners/general_motors_10_best_081219/

http://www.gmhightechperformance.co...hevy_camaro_engine_options/llt_v6_engine.html

http://www.gmhightechperformance.co...uminum_cylinder_heads_combustion_chamber.html

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/wiki.php?title=Default:LLT+engine+specifications


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

¼-mile Acceleration / EPA Highway Fuel Economy

Camaro (manual) _ 14.4 s @ 98.0 mph _ 29 mpg

BMW 128i _ 14.5 s @ 96 mph _ 28 mpg

Camaro (auto) _ 14.6 s @ 96.3 mph _ 29 mpg

VW GTI DSG _ 14.7 s @ 96 mph _ 29 mpg

Mazda RX-8 R3 _ 14.8 s @ 95.2 mph _ 22 mpg

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/112_0903_2010_chevrolet_camaro_test/specs_test_data.html

http://www.caranddriver.com/buying_...128i_short_take_road_test+t-specs+page-3.html

http://www.caranddriver.com/buying_..._gti_5_door/09_volkswagen_gti_comparison_test

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=3&article_id=7180

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/findacar.htm


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Heh even the V6 will make any 535i owners sweat... :yikes:


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Kzang said:


> Heh even the V6 will make any 535i owners sweat... :yikes:


Be honest: that's not tough to do.... :eeps:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

TeamM3 said:


> People always glamour over the power, but anywhere other than a track given the weight and street tires it's a recipe for disaster IMO. I absolutely loved my C5 Z06 on race tires in competition, but it scared me sh-tless to drive it on street tires. It's the same with all of these high end sports cars. There's a point where having it on the street is useless relative to it's potential - street tires simply can't keep up with that potential if pushed there. Try to keep in mind that I'm an avid enthusiast for automotive competition in it's proper environment.


2010 Camaros are equipped with traction control and stability control.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 Camaro Powertrain Details

http://www.superchevy.com/features/camaro/sucp_0904w_2010_camaro_engines_transmissions/index.html

LLT V6

http://blogs.popularhotrodding.com/6473413/tech/camaro-36l-v6/index.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 Camaro Chassis Details

http://www.superchevy.com/features/camaro/sucp_0904w_2010_camaro_chassis_specs/index.html

http://www.superchevy.com/features/camaro/sucp_0904w_2010_camaro_chassis_specs/photo_01.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 Camaro testing at Germany's Nurburgring.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

MCSL said:


> 2010 Camaros are equipped with traction control and stability control.


Are they defeatable? If not, then I may withdraw my previous opinion. They still don't defeat the laws of physics ...


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

TeamM3 said:


> Are they defeatable?


Yes.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Keyser Soze said:


> nobody's mentioning how the steering feel is, which still isn't ideal on even the C6


2010 Camaro Suspension Upgrade

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24812

http://forums.peddersusa.com/showthread.php?t=751

http://www.peddersusa.com/products/21/73

http://www.peddersusa.com/products/21/131

http://www.peddersusa.com/products/21/132

http://www.peddersusa.com/products/21/133

http://www.peddersusa.com/products/21/134

http://www.peddersusa.com/products/21/135


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Custom 2010 Camaro Race Car

http://www.gmperformanceparts.com/Racing/2010-camaro.jsp

http://www.mastmotorsports.com/raceprepped.php

http://www.tciauto.com/Products/6x/

http://www.gmperformanceparts.com/_res/pdf/BIW.pdf

http://www.gmperformanceparts.com/_res/pdf/MagazineArticles/HOT+ROD+The+Camaro+is+Here.eprint.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Camaro SS Exhaust Mod - this mod does not affect smog test.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Kzang said:


> And what about the costs between a Camaro SS and a M3? :rofl:
> 
> I'm pretty sure if Chevy put more $$ into the camaro they could achieve equal or better numbers than the M3.





ToyDriver said:


> shh its only 25-30k more then the Camaro thats not much money at all.


Okay fanbois... 

I am no fan of modern GM...but the new Camaro will embarrass the fanbois...count on it.


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

I actually love the new Camaro.. I fit in it well, gets decent MPG, very good fit and finish for being a GM product.


----------



## theslik1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Okay fanbois...
> 
> I am no fan of modern GM...but the new Camaro will embarrass the fanbois...count on it.


No doubt. The 6.2L LS3 engine in the SS isn't even breaking a mild sweat at the rated 426 HP. Getting 100 more ponies at the wheels should be child's play with bolt-ons and a tune. M3 owners can laugh all they want but when "hammer time" comes they'd best expect to have their doors decisively blown off. I personally won't be challenging any Camaros for pink slips in my IS F. :eeps: :rofl:

It's mystifying that there is anyone left on the interweb who doesn't understand that a modern GM pushrod shortblock V8 (G8 GT & GXP, Corvette Z06 & ZR1, Caddy CTS-V) = PURE WIN. :thumbup:

Edit: ...and if past history is a guide the engine is underrated to begin with.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

These nostelgic cars just look plain ugly. Sorry.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

GM out of bankruptcy

The new General Motors Company began operations today with a new corporate structure, a stronger balance sheet, and a renewed commitment to make the customer the center of everything the new GM does.

"Today marks a new beginning for General Motors, one that will allow every employee, including me, to get back to the business of designing, building and selling great cars and trucks and serving the needs of our customers," said Fritz Henderson, president and CEO. "We are deeply appreciative for the support we have received during this historic transformation, and we will work hard to repay this trust by building a successful new General Motors."

Created from the old GM's strongest operations in an asset sale approved by the bankruptcy court on July 5, the new GM is built on:
* Four core brands in the U.S. and the largest, strongest dealer network in the country,
* A fresh lineup of Chevrolet, Cadillac, Buick and GMC cars, trucks and crossovers, each with leading-edge designs and technologies that matter to both consumers and the environment,
* A competitive cost structure, a cleaner balance sheet, and a stronger liquidity position that will enable GM to invest in new products, key technologies, and its future,
* A winning culture focused on customers and products.

"One thing we have learned from the last 100 days is that GM can move quickly and decisively," said Henderson. "Today, we take the intensity, decisiveness and speed of the past several months and transfer it from the triage of the bankruptcy process to the creation and operation of a new General Motors.

"Business as usual is over at GM," said Henderson. "Today starts a new era for General Motors and everyone associated with the company. Going forward, the new General Motors is fully committed to listening to customers, responding to consumer and market trends, and empowering the people closest to the customer to make the decisions. Our goal is to build more of the cars, trucks, and crossovers that customers want, and to get them to market faster than ever before."

http://money.cnn.com/2009/07/10/news/companies/new_gm/index.htm

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/10/business/10auto.html?_r=2&hp


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMR Camaro SS

http://www.latemodelracecraft.com/2010_Camaro_SS_Sell_Sheet_USETHIS.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2010 Camaro Suspension Upgrade

http://www.detroitspeed.com/projectpages/2010-camaro/2010-camaro-main.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Pedders Camaro SS Track Test

http://www.peddersusa.com/products/21/73


----------

